# 800 AmpASCO transfer switch



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

heel600 said:


> I am looking to do an 800A 208/120 service rated transfer switch for a generator (150 kW)
> 
> Anyone have any idea what model, and what the cost might be?
> 
> ...


Well I don't know if this will help but take a look..........http://www.dieselserviceandsupply.com/Automatic_Transfer_Switch_Selection_For_Diesel_Generators.aspx


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

150kw for a 800a ? hmmmmm


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I think we paid about $17,000 for a 1200amp, se rated, main breaker, 3r enclosure, side mounted gen connection box.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

wildleg said:


> 150kw for a 800a ? hmmmmm



What is Hmmmm?

I know I'm a lot short of 800 amps. But going off of all the peak loads from the utility company, the most they EVER used in 1 year was 96kW.

So I thought 150 would be big enough


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Most utilities base their peak demand on a 15 minute average. This means that the actual peak could have been much higher, provided it was followed by reduced load during the 15 minutes. 

Motor starting is an example. Suppose the only load on the service is a 10HP motor. The peak demand would show somewhere around 9KW, but the actual peak during starting would be more like 50KW. 

The only way to get an accurate picture of actual loads and especially peaks is with a recording meter. Amps , KVA, or KW will get you close enough to properly size a gen. 

Remember, loads change with seasons as well. Most buildings have their highest peak load on the hottest summer days.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I did not do the install, but we had a 750kva genset running through a 300 Series Asco 800a 480v switch.

Not sure of our load calculation or protection devices, but the genset was rated at 903 amps.



I would say that 800a is plenty big for your application. If my math is right, 150 kva at 208v would be about 416 amps

I still have the switch.

PM sent.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Cost $5,800.00


----------

